# Where to take an old boat?



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

I recently helped a friend remove a motor from a boat but the deal was that he had to take the trailer and boat. The trailer is good, but the boat is shot. Does anyone know where I can take a 17' 1981 Fiberglass boat?


----------

